# SHENZHEN | Qianhai Exchange Plaza | 220m x 2 | U/C



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Developer: Ping'An

建筑高度：*A塔219.050m*；B塔66.650m 





帐号已迁移







mp.weixin.qq.com






数量全市各区居首！南山区新开工20个项目，总投资约127亿元_深圳南山网-爱南山，就上南山网


前海6个项目纳入全市集体开工项目,一地块含住宅建设


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

this is the second tower of the Qianhai Exchange Plaza Project








SHENZHEN | Qianhai Exchange Plaza | 220m x 2 | U/C


Design: MLA http://www.szjs.com.cn/htmls/201602/61547.html https://vimeo.com/118686965




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

今日头条







www.toutiao.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

ed500 said:


> this is the second tower of the Qianhai Exchange Plaza Project
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is one of the "x2" towers mentioned in that thread's title? If so I'll merge the threads.


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

A Chicagoan said:


> This is one of the "x2" towers mentioned in that thread's title? If so I'll merge the threads.


yes, this is the second tower yet to rise of the Qianhai Exchange Plaza


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*July 9:*








深圳欢乐港湾夜景 by Lin310S on 500px.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-13 by nimadeBB


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

26/08/22 by foreverZR


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

26/09/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

11/10/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

16/10/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

22/10/22 by ：）


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

27/11/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

08/12/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-12-11 by johnny23


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

07/01/23 by 摩天圳


----------

